# I think someones happy its fall



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Gourdy rolling around in the leaves


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

he likes to sleep on my butt and legs, lol. He made himself all comfy


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What a silly kitty,I think all the animals know fall is in the air there is a paint horse that we walk by every day on our walk and he is usually oh there you are today he was full of him self running around he got the dogs so riled up they want to get out there and kick their heals up too...


----------

